# WANTED Porter cable 5182 Router



## airric82 (Feb 4, 2010)

If someone has the PC 5182 please email interested in buying.

thanks, eric
603-591-3199


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Try the classifieds Eric. 
and for your own good I would remove your phone number asap and only give it out privately via private message.


----------



## bph713 (Feb 23, 2009)

airric82 said:


> If someone has the PC 5182 please email interested in buying.
> 
> thanks, eric
> 603-591-3199


Hi Eric,

If I had a brand new, never used 5182 router, what might it be worth to you. It does not have a base with the handles.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## airric82 (Feb 4, 2010)

Bill,

I actually just bought a new production model. Though i wish I knew earlier you had one to sell, i starting taking my jogs apart for the new 4.2 inch diamter. Still interested in your router, just curious how has it not been used all these years? Its 4.5 inch diameter, with digital display? What would you take for it? Still interested. 

Thanks, Eric


----------



## airric82 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the tip ill remove my number


----------



## airric82 (Feb 4, 2010)

how do i remove my number? Sorry im new


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Eric....just look for the edit option on the bottom lright hand side.
Teo


----------



## bph713 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Porter Cable Production Router*



airric82 said:


> Bill,
> 
> I actually just bought a new production model. Though i wish I knew earlier you had one to sell, i starting taking my jogs apart for the new 4.2 inch diamter. Still interested in your router, just curious how has it not been used all these years? Its 4.5 inch diameter, with digital display? What would you take for it? Still interested.
> 
> Thanks, Eric


Hello,

I had purchased this about 10 years ago from a local food processing plant that had the idea of making their own templates for producing a special type of shaped chicken nuggets. However they ended up buying their templates and this was never used. I bought this with the intention of buying the rest of the parts, ie base and handles and put it to work. But, I was never able to find these parts because Porter Cable changed their diameter and the newer bases won't fit.

Yes, it has the digital readout.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## nubby (Jan 1, 2011)

*eric here's a 5182*

Eric there is a 5182 on eBay right now for @ $62


----------



## arvionnet (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a Porter Cable Speedtronic 5182 and you can call me @ (707) 596-0941. 
I am in northern California.


----------

